# Received Cover for my Oklahoma Joe Longhorn Smoker/Grill



## ski-freak (Jul 21, 2012)

I was searching around the Intrawebs and saw that Char-Broil sells a cover for my OK Joe and wanted to let anyone else that might be looking for one know that such a thing is available pretty inexpensively. They still have it on their site for $30 and it costs $10 for shipping, and is a nicely made cover for the $40. Here is a picture of it in the rain today:













OK Joe Cover1.JPG



__ ski-freak
__ Jul 20, 2012






It looks like it will fit other offset horizontal smoker/grills, so for clarity my OK Joe is made from 20" diameter pipe, with a 40" long cooking chamber and a 20" long firebox chamber.

Now that I look at this picture I guess my pressure washer cleaned my patio as well as it did my OK Joe...


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 26, 2012)

2 4 1!


----------

